# Sleep in the lounge in a 830L?



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

I have been looking on the net and a 2004 Charisma 830L looks quite nice - but I do not understand if you can make a bed out of the L-shaped lounge or not. If not then this large van only sleeps 2/3 in the bedroom.


----------



## ChocaMocha (Nov 26, 2010)

*830L*

Hi,
I think you will find that the 830L has a drop down double bed over the cab,

CM


----------



## Gazzer (May 1, 2005)

*Re: 830L*



ChocaMocha said:


> Hi,
> I think you will find that the 830L has a drop down double bed over the cab,
> 
> CM


Some have the option of cupboards in place of the drop down bed.


----------



## ChocaMocha (Nov 26, 2010)

> Some have the option of cupboards in place of the drop down bed.


I stand corrected  

CM


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

*Re: 830L*



Gazzer said:


> ChocaMocha said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


Yes the one in the ad was without the drop down bed.


----------



## ChocaMocha (Nov 26, 2010)

This is the online ad that I was looking at;

Used Concorde Charisma 830L Motorhome
A very well equipped, luxury European touring vehicle. 4 berth 8.41meters long A class with rear fixed single beds and drop.

RHD Mercedes-Benz Sprinter 616 CDi Manual. Electrically elevating electric cab floor, cruise control, two ton tow bar, drop down over-cab front bed, twin single longitudinal rear beds, Truma 2300watt Frost Air under-floor mounted air-conditioning for living area, Alde wet central heating system, gas oven with grill, outside shower in large rear garage, racking storage system for garage, fly-screen to main living area door, reversing camera with 6.5" dash mounted monitor, Corisan kitchen with seamlessly integrated sink, TV, wooden effect dash, radio/CD Player, height adjustable table, 5.5 meter awning with electric motor, Truma sonic L gas bottle indicator, outside BBQ gas point, SOG vent to Thetford cassette toilet, Dometic TEC 29 generator, 230v microwave, additional Seitz windows to garage door. Round seating group Upholstered in terracotta Pintara fabric with matching cab seats


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

can you post a link please and then we can take a look.they are a lovely van.

cabby


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

No sooner said, http://showroom.southdownsmotorcaravans.co.uk/used-concorde-charisma-830l-motorhome-u1649-755-0.html


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Alan, please read the op. there is NO drop down bed.


cabby


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Oops, sorry Cabby searched for the text and it seemed to match. Some other nice vans on that site too, Alan.


----------



## Gazzer (May 1, 2005)

erneboy said:


> No sooner said, http://showroom.southdownsmotorcaravans.co.uk/used-concorde-charisma-830l-motorhome-u1649-755-0.html


"Sold Concorde Motorhomes
Used Concorde Charisma 830L Motorhome (U1649)"


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

cabby said:


> can you post a link please and then we can take a look.they are a lovely van.
> 
> cabby


Here it is: (some in german! drop down bed = hubbet in german) (you can pick english in the top right corner)

http://suchen.mobile.de/fahrzeuge/details.html?id=139641909


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

Christine600 said:


> drop down bed = hubbet in german


And writing that I saw it in the ad! :lol:

So thank you - it's got a drop down.


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

Christine600 said:


> So thank you - it's got a drop down.


But still - could you make a bed in the lounge? Or is the table fixed?


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

As the specification says it's a 4-berth and there is a drop-down bed plus rear bedroom, I would not expect the sitting area to be convertible.
The pictures suggest that the lounge area is pretty fixed. Our much more modest Hymer has a similar but smaller layout. There is no option to make a bunk in the middle.

Concerning your original observation that it seemed rather a large motorhome to be only a 2-berth (although this one is in fact, a 4-berth) I have seen specifications for many large luxury motorhomes that have only 2-berths. As previous posters have said, this range of Concordes often have the drop-down bed replaced by cupboards. I have seen a similar situation in a big Niesmann+Bischoff Clou Liner. I guess these luxury vehicles appeal mainly to well-off couples who have passed beyond the family stage.

This one is a beautiful vehicle - just wish we could afford to buy it - although my wife would say the Hymer is perfect for the two of us, why would you want to pay more? I can dream!

Philip


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I quite agree they are a lovely vehicle, am now restricted to 3500.but am really pleased with our Fleurette.

I think that it is mainly the UK brands with twin settee's that will make into a double or 2 single beds.

I know that is not correct but want to see who comes up first to tell me. 

I think the dealer for them is in Portsmouth.have looked at them when there.not sure if allowed to mention them or put a link up now as it does seem to provoke some.

cabby


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Cracking motorhome. opulent luxury for two if it has no drop down bed (like ours). Build quality brilliant and solid furniture. Alde heating etc etc. At that year the central table was lift outable and will easilly stow in the garage. Alternativelu you could make some short legs so it could be used to extend the front seat bases and make that L shaped lounge into another double bed?.

A few pics of ours here
http://www.motts.org/CONCORDE.htm

C.


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

Now you're just making me really envious Clive!
:?


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

JeanLuc said:


> As the specification says it's a 4-berth and there is a drop-down bed plus rear bedroom, I would not expect the sitting area to be convertible.


Thanks - good to know.



JeanLuc said:


> This one is a beautiful vehicle - just wish we could afford to buy it - although my wife would say the Hymer is perfect for the two of us, why would you want to pay more? I can dream!


Very beautiful - but I need to find a reasonably old model to afford one. So it's a long shot.



CliveMott said:


> At that year the central table was lift outable and will easilly stow in the garage. Alternativelu you could make some short legs so it could be used to extend the front seat bases and make that L shaped lounge into another double bed?.


Excellent idea! And at last something useful to do with my powertools.


----------

